# Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai

*Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?​*
In einem Artikel der RP Online heisst es, dass nur 14 von 866 Fischen, die von 2003 bis 2013 ins Labor kamen, der Biota-Qualitätsnorm entsprochen hätten:
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/nrw-studie-fisch-stark-mit-quecksilber-belastet-aid-1.5875052

Auf der einen Seite will Umweltminister Remmel reagieren und die Quecksilberbelastung senken, auf der anderen Seite ist Quecksilber ja kein schnell verschwindendes Umweltgift.

Der grüne Umweltminister von NRW, Remmel, ist ja bekannterweise nicht gerade ein Freund der Jäger und Angler.

Im Gegenteil, unter seiner Amtsführung kamen immer mehr Einschränkungen für Jäger und Angler und weitere sind ja auch geplant.

Wenn dann jetzt aktuell wieder festgestellt wird, wie hoch Fische im Rhein in NRW mit Schadstoffen, speziell auch Quecksilber, belastet sind, kann man sicher bald mit entsprechenden Konsequenzen rechnen.

Aber nicht Quecksilber, auch Dioxine etc. spielen eine Rolle, Kormorane gelten z. B. als Schadstoffindikator:
http://www.ua-bw.de/pub/beitrag.asp?subid=0&Thema_ID=7&ID=1380&Pdf=No

Interessant auch bei diesen Studien der Hinweis darauf, dass Flussfische unter den Lebensmitteln tierischer Herkunft mit am höchsten belastet sind und damit ihr Verzehr  eine nicht unwesentliche Quelle für die Schadstoffbelastung des Menschen darstellen kann.

Aber Fisch gelte auch als ernährungsphysiologisch wertvoll. Bei der Abwägung der Verzehrsmenge sollte daher die Fischart und Herkunft berücksichtigt werden. 

Deswegen wird diesbezüglich da auch auf die Stellungnahme des BfR (Bundesinstitunt für Risikobewertung) vom 12.10.2009, Nr. 005/2010 „Kriterien für Verzehrsempfehlungen bei Flussfischen, die mit Dioxinen und PCB belastet sind" verwiesen:
http://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/343/krite...chen_die_mit_dioxin_und_pcb_belastet_sind.pdf


Hab mich an diesen Artikel erinnert, weil ich mal ne Sammlung von Kormoranrezepten auf Video machen wollte, aber vorher auch wg. Schadstoffen recherchiert hatte und es deswegen gelassen hab.

Dass da bei einem anglerfeindlichen Minister wie Remmel durchaus der Gedanke kommen könnte, dass man da ja gleich das Angeln wegen der Gefahr beim Fischverzehr gleich komplett an entsprechenden Gewässer wie dem Rhein, den Kanälen und Rheinhäfen mit verbieten könnte, dazu braucht man wohl keine Glaskugel..

Vor allem, da viele Funktionäre der organisierten Angelfischerei ins gleiche Horn wie Behörden stossen mit "Angeln nur zur Ernährung":
Günster, Präsident RLP:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/sho....anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312826

DAFV mit Dr. Spahn zeigt da auch klar anglerfeindliche Kante:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Hier zum Thema Envio, Angelverbote drohten ja schonmal, damals gerade noch abgebogen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205957

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## randio (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*

Thomas, sieh es bitte nicht als Angriff, sondern als konstruktive Kritik. Vielleicht sollten wir Angler mit solchen Threads nicht auch noch deren Arbeit machen und Steilvorlagen liefern. MMn. zerfleischen wir uns in vielen öffentlichen Bereichen (besonders Foren) schon genug und bieten entsprechende Angriffsflächen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*

Sag lieber den Verbanditen wie hier Günster aus RLP (auch da wird der Rhein kaum geringere Schadstoffe haben), dass sie endlich anfangen sollen zu begreifen, dass Angeln mehr als Fleischmachen ist, wenn sie weiter ihren Zahlern noch Angeln ermöglichen wollen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312826

Wir warnen seit Jahren...

Wer nicht hören will, lernt durch Schmerzen...........................


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass da bei einem anglerfeindlichen Minister wie Remmel durchaus der Gedanke kommen könnte, dass man da ja gleich das Angeln wegen der Gefahr beim Fischverzehr gleich komplett an entsprechenden Gewässer wie dem Rhein, den Kanälen und Rheinhäfen mit verbieten könnte, dazu braucht man wohl keine Glaskugel...


logo, denn angeln darf ja nicht nur spaß machen, sondern nur dem nahrungserwerb dienen...mahlzeit!


----------



## feederbrassen (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*

Ich habe darüber im Radio gehört.
Man wolle mit der Industrie darüber ,,Verhandeln" wie man den 
Eintrag von Quecksilber verringern kann.
Ich schmeiß mich weg,kann man sich an drei Fingern abzählen 
was dabei heraus kommt.............
Angeln dann einfach zu verbieten wäre da wohl dann am einfachsten zu realisieren.|bigeyes


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*

Envio lässt grüßen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*

Nicht nur Envio. 
Günster habe ich oben ja schon angeführt, aber auch der DAFV zeigt da ja klar anglerfeindliche Kante:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Hier Envio:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205957

Stell ich als Zusatzinfo auch noch oben in Artikel rein.


----------



## Aurikus (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*

Bis ich erwischt werde, wird dann schwarz geangelt!


----------



## Aurikus (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*

Kann jedenfalls ganz schön heiter werden. Allein die ganzen ansässigen Vereine.
Bleibt abzuwarten, wie sich das entwickelt.
Da kommt Freude auf......


----------



## Andal (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*

Man muss solche Prophezeiungen nur laut und oft genug wiederholen, dann werden sie auch garantiert selbsterfüllend.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*

Die Biota-Qualitätsnorm ist übrigens mit 20 Mikrogramm Quecksilber pro kg sehr tief angesetzt.
Für den Menschen gelten 500 Mikrogramm oder 1000 bei Fettfischen als Obergrenze.
Zudem geht es bei Biota nicht um den menschlichen Verzehr, sondern einen Umweltstandard.
Hier werden mit niedrigen Grenzwerten Gefahren vermittelt, die unter Umständen nicht da sind.
Die Qualität eines Grenzwerts richtet sich nach der Nähe zur Wirklichkeit des Gefahrstoffes und deshalb sind solche Zahlen ohne weitere Angaben  immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*

2014 auch im Regen schon drüber berichtet, dass gerade Waller teilweise extreme Quecksilberwerte haben.
Im Regen, der im Gegensatz zum Rhein ja quasi unbelastet ist:
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-in-fetten-regenfischen-21364-art1048559.html

Hier noch was zur Quecksilberbelastung/Zahlen zur menschlichen Ernährung und wie die zu Stande kommen:
http://www.foodwatch.org/de/informi...grenzwerte-fuer-quecksilber-in-fisch-lockern/


----------



## Carsten_ (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*

Hör mir bloß auf, was der Umwelt alles angetan wird.
Wieviele Abwässer so irgendwo legal reingeleitet werden...
...Kohleverstromung in gigantischen Ausmaßen, Kernenergie nebst derren Mülllagern, LKW und PKW Verkehr, Dieselfahrzeuge, Müllverbrennung, Eisen und Stahlproduktion... eigentlich ein Wunder dass es überhaupt noch Tiere und Fische da draußen gibt...
...ich meine das auch vollkommen ernst!!! |gr:

Aber dann mit der Moralkeule kommen und sagen das Angler die zur Entspannung und steigerung der Lebensqualität Fische fangen, und einer der ältesten Triebe der Menschen nachgehen, ja Tierquäler wären. Und wenn sie tausend Fische fangen und wieder frei lassen... erreichen sie nicht mal die Menge dessen was ein Fishcrawler so jeden Tag wieder ins Meer schmeißt weil es ungewollter Nebenfang ist. |bigeyes

Nebenbei bin ich ganz bei Andal, je mehr Steilvorlagen wir als Angler geben desto höher ist die Chance dass die eine davon annehmen und umsetzen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Nebenbei bin ich ganz bei Andal, je mehr Steilvorlagen wir als Angler geben desto höher ist die Chance dass die eine davon annehmen und umsetzen


Sags den bescheuerten Verbänden, die immer noch mit "Angeln nur zur Verwertung" unterwegs sind und damit das Fass erst aufmachten..


----------



## NaabMäx (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*

Hi,

na ja, was soll man davon halten.
Für Aal gelten ganz andere Quecksilberwerte als für alle andere Fische, 
Sonst dürfte man die schon lange nicht mehr handeln. (Nicht nur Deutschland)

Da nicht jeder Fisch gleichermaßen belastet ist, stellt sich die Frage:
Reichert sich das Quecksilber im ganzen Körper an oder nur in bestimmten Organen? 

Weis das jemand?

mfg
NM


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Nebenbei bin ich ganz bei Andal, je mehr Steilvorlagen wir als Angler geben desto höher ist die Chance dass die eine davon annehmen und umsetzen



Andals Post ist nur bis zur Nasenspitze gedacht.

Es muss gar keiner eine Vorlage geben, denn den Grundstein haben unsere Anglerverbände längst gelegt.

Wenn die Rheinfische so belastet sind, dass der Verzehr gesundheitsgefährdend ist, dann ist es gleichsam Behördenpflicht diesen zu verbieten. Um das angeln müssen die sich gar nicht scheren. Denn das verbietet sich ganz von selbst aus der propagierten Verzehrabsicht der Verbände.
Wenn man die Fische nicht mehr verzehren kann, entfällt der Verwertungsgrund automatisch und damit ist die Grundlage für die Ausübung der Angelfischerei entzogen. 
Die Verbände müssten dann sogar zumindest für Ihre eigenen Gewässer die Ausgabe der Fischereierlaubnisse einstellen.

Auch wenn der Gedanke quälen mag, ich würde mir vor Vergnügen die Schenkel blau klopfen wenn die Verbände Opfer ihrer eigenen Idiotie werden. Und die Angler zu bedauern würde mir ebenfalls nicht einfallen. Waren die es doch, die durch ihre Lethargie und Uninteressiertheit den Verbandsfunktionären erst ermöglicht haben, solchen Unfug auszubrüten.


----------



## Laichzeit (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> na ja, was soll man davon halten.
> Für Aal gelten ganz andere Quecksilberwerte als für alle andere Fische,
> ...



Der Grenzwert für Aale ist doppelt so hoch wie der für andere Fische mit geringem Fettgehalt.
Das Quecksilber wird nicht als Metall, sondern als verschiedene Verbindungen aufgenommen, von denen das Methylquecksilber die Bekannteste und Schädlichste ist.
Wie die Meisten anderen Giftstoffe ist Methylquecksilber fettlöslich, es reichert sich also vor Allem im Fett an, im Gegensatz zu PCB und ähnlichem bindet es auch in Proteinen, also Organen und Muskeln.
Mit Fett wegschneiden macht man auf jeden Fall nichts falsch.


----------



## NaabMäx (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*

Hi Laichzeit,
dachte es sind hauptsächlich Niere un Leber betroffen. 
Gibt es zwischen Niere / Leber und Fett unterschiedliche Messwerte?

mfg
NM


----------



## Laichzeit (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi Laichzeit,
> dachte es sind hauptsächlich Niere un Leber betroffen.
> Gibt es zwischen Niere / Leber und Fett unterschiedliche Messwerte?
> 
> ...



Die Leber ist meist fetter und stärker mit fettlöslichen Giften belastet, die Niere ist sozusagen der Filter für das Blut, das heißt, da geht viel Gift durch.
Wo mehr drin ist, weiß ich nicht, essen würde ich grundsätzlich beides nicht.

Die Schadstoffwerte von Quecksilber und PCB´s sind seit den 80ern übrigens deutlich gesunken (also wurden gegessen, ins Meer gespült oder überdeckt, von selbst baut sich da nur wenig ab) aber man macht erst heute einen großen Aufzug daraus weil man das Zeug genauer und günstiger messen kann.

@Ralle 24
:m
Die 2 Meter Waller-Aktion vom Günster hat ja schon bewiesen, dass für den Verband Verwertung über Gesundheit steht und sie ihre eigenen Verzehrvorgaben nicht ernst nehmen.
Die Kappe ist schon zu sehr verschnitten, als dass man noch eine Steilvorlage liefern müsste.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*

Auch cool, Kormorane als Schadstoffindikator:
http://www.ua-bw.de/pub/beitrag.asp?subid=0&Thema_ID=7&ID=1380&Pdf=No

Wobei da beileibe nicht nur Quecksilber ne Rolle spielt..

Interessant auch bei diesen Studien der Hinweis darauf, dass Flussfische unter den Lebensmitteln tierischer Herkunft mit am höchsten belastet sind und damit ihr Verzehr  eine nicht unwesentliche Quelle für die Schadstoffbelastung des Menschen darstellen kann.

Aber Fisch gelte auch als ernährungsphysiologisch wertvoll. Bei der Abwägung der Verzehrsmenge sollte daher die Fischart und Herkunft berücksichtigt werden. 

Deswegen wird diesbezüglich da auch auf die Stellungnahme des BfR (Bundesamt für Risikobewertung, die gleichen, die aber Glyphosat für ungefährlich halten) vom 12.10.2009, Nr. 005/2010 „Kriterien für Verzehrsempfehlungen bei Flussfischen, die mit Dioxinen und PCB belastet sind" verwiesen:
http://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/343/krite...chen_die_mit_dioxin_und_pcb_belastet_sind.pdf


Hab mich an diesen Artikel erinnert, weil ich mal ne Sammlung von Kormoranrezepten auf Video machen wollte, aber vorher auch wg. Schadstoffen recherchiert hatte und es deswegen gelassen hab.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Andals Post ist nur bis zur Nasenspitze gedacht.
> 
> Es muss gar keiner eine Vorlage geben, denn den Grundstein haben unsere Anglerverbände längst gelegt.
> 
> ...



Ich bin weit davon entfernt, die Verbände verteidigen zu wollen, doch vor dem Problem, dass Angeln ohne Verwertungs- oder Hegezweck gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt, stünden die Angler auch ohne die Verbände. Da genügt ein einziger Spinner, der klagt.

Das Problem ist, dass Fischen Leidensfähigkeit zugestanden wird. Und genau hier kritisiere ich die Verbände. Statt gegen diesen Unsinn Stellung zu beziehen und aktiv zu werden, um Fische aus dem Wirkungsbereich des Tierschutzgesetzes herauszunehmen, geht man entweder in die Defensive und macht Zugeständnisse oder ein paar Querköpfe in den Verbandsspitzen unterstützen diese Argumentation sogar aus Überzeugung.


----------



## NaabMäx (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*

O.K. spinnen wir das mal weiter:

Fischmehl, wird für die Viehfütterung verwendet.
Somit sind auch Pflanzenfresser, Hühner und was weis ich was  Raubtiere. Da sich Quecksilber bei denen besonders anreichert, sollten die ja nicht minder belastet sein.
Regenwasser ist Träger von Quecksilber. Also müsste auch Gemüse usw. angereichert sein. 

Und am Schluss stehen wir oder sind es die Würmer die wir zum Angeln nehmen und die uns wieder fressen. Wennst dich verbrennen lässt, hast es wieder in der Luft und es kommt mit dem Regen und so landet es bei den Kindern - immer fort.

Also hör auf zu essen, verschrotte dein Auto und verichte auf fosilen Strom, Plastikteile (auch bei Angeln, Schnüre und Zubehör), deinem PC auf dem du gerade schreibst und alles was aus Öl und Kohle usw. hergestellt wird.  

Nicht missverstehen, mir gefällt das auch nicht. Wir möchten alles anders - nur wie? 

Aber das die Angler alleine schuld sind oder das die das ausbaden sollen. Ja geht's noch.


mfg
Nm


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*

Schuld sind Angler nicht (mehr als andere) - zum ausbaden sind sie aber klasse für die da oben.

Wegen ihrer schwachen bis anglerfeindlichen Verbände (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel), die sich jeden Dreck von Gesetzgeber, Behörden und spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie nicht nur gefallen lassen, sondern wie von mir angeführt, auch noch im vorauseilenden Gehorsam (im Beispiel hier Günster, Spahn etc.) abnicken und gutheissen..


----------



## Ulli3D (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*

Wir Jäger haben uns schon 2012 ohne den LJV zusammen getan und in Düsseldorf schon im Vorfeld gegen das damals von BUND und Nabu geplangte neue Jagdgesetz für NRW demonstriert. Der LJV NRW hat damals massiv auf die örtlichen Vereinigungen Druck ausgeübt, nicht daran teilzunehmen weil man das auf Verhandlungsbasis abstellen wolle. Das Ergebnis haben wir nun, fast 1:1 der damals geplante Entwurf ist in Kraft getreten. Die Angler sind die nächsten, die es treffen wird, mich also zum 2.Mal.


----------



## kati48268 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*



Andal schrieb:


> Man muss solche Prophezeiungen nur laut und oft genug wiederholen, dann werden sie auch garantiert selbsterfüllend.


Glaubst du, da kommt die Remmeltruppe nicht selbst drauf?
Solche Forderungen liegen längst bei den "Schützern" und den mit ihnen verbandelten Grünen in den Schubladen und warten nur darauf, dass der passende Zeitpunkt dafür kommt.

Und die Verbandsfuzzis -für die Politik die einzig ligitimen Ansprechpartner- haben den Grundstein für weitreichende Angelverbote sebst gelegt, indem sie jeden anderen Angelgrund ausser Verwertung negierten und weiterhin negieren.

Wenn endgültig ausschließlich Verwertung als Grund zum Angeln steht, sind flächendeckende Angelverbote oder gar ein generelles Verbot nur noch ein kleiner Schritt.

Und es ist geradezu eine Pflicht der Angelmedien diese Zusammenhänge klar zu benennen, denn _noch_ könnte man es abwenden.
Leider kommt nur das Anglerboard dieser Pflicht nach, die anderen ******** beschäftigen sich nach wie vor lieber und ausschließlich mit "welche Jogkopfform ist die beste?" und sonstigem Gedöns.


@Thomas
grad bei den Rheinfischen ist die Belastung durch Microplastik momentan ebenfalls im Gespräch.


----------



## Andal (3. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*

Kann es sein, dass hier einige direkt um dieses Verbot betteln? #d


----------



## willmalwassagen (4. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*

*Quecksilber im Neckar  WAV Stgt.
*

 Heute am Donnerstag, den 24.3.2016 kam  in nahezu allen Medien die Nachricht, dass Fische im Rhein und Neckar  und weiteren Flüssen mit Quecksilber belastet sind. Grundlage für diese  Nachricht ist ist eine Meldung der Bundesregierung. http://www.extremnews.com/nachrichten/natur-und-umwelt/827a15bcdec6da0
 Vorausgegangen war eine parlamente Anfrage von Abgeordneten im Bundestag.
 Die  Landesanstalt für Umwelt Baden-Württemberg hat schon 2007, wie die  Grenzwerte noch unbedenklich (und höher) waren darauf hingewiesen, dass  mit der Einführung neuer Grenzwerte diese nicht einzuhalten sind weil  niemand feststellen kann, wo das Quecksilber herkommt und wie es zu  reduzieren wäre. Die Sedimente sind unbelastet und Einträge durch  Abwässer finden nicht statt.
 Wir sollten davon ausgehen, dass  wenn das Umweltamt keine Warnungen ausgibt, der Verzehr von  Neckarfischen weiterhin unbedenklich ist.
 Wir werden diesbezüglich eine Anfrage beim Umweltamt Baden-Württemberg machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Wir werden diesbezüglich eine Anfrage beim Umweltamt Baden-Württemberg machen.


Der Schuss kann auch nach hinten losgehen (vor allem auch bei jetzt gestärkten Grünen), siehe dazu von den Untersuchungsämtern für Lebensmittelüberwachung und Tiergesundheit in B-W (aus Untersuchungen 2008, 2010):
http://www.ua-bw.de/pub/beitrag.asp?subid=0&Thema_ID=7&ID=1380&Pdf=No
Die Fischproben wiesen teilweise Gehalte an Quecksilber und dioxinähnlichen PCB auf, die im Bereich des festgelegten Höchstgehaltes bzw. Auslösewertes liegen würden.

Und weil aus dem Rhein Aale aufgrund ihrer hohen Bestandsgefährdung in Baden-Württemberg sowieso bereits einer ganzjährigen Schonung unterliegen und somit nicht gefangen werden dürfen, ist auch das Inverkehrbringen als Lebensmittel nicht zulässig (bedeutet: sonst müssten die tätig werden)...

Und auch das Bundesinstitut für Risikobewertung (das sind die, die selbst Glyphosat (Monsanto) für ungefährlich halten im Gegensatz zu Flussfischen) ist da klar im Schreiben "Kriterien für Verzehrsempfehlungen bei Flussfischen, die mit Dioxin und PCB belastet sind
Stellungnahme Nr. 005/2010 des BfR vom 12. Oktober 2009 ":
http://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/343/krite...chen_die_mit_dioxin_und_pcb_belastet_sind.pdf

Die raten, den Verzehr von mit hohen Gehalten an Dioxinen und PCB belasteten Flussfischen besser vorsorglich gleich ganz zu meiden. 

Eine Ausschöpfung der noch zu tolerierenden wöchentlichen Aufnahme (TWI) über eine auch begrenzte Aufnahme durch sehr hoch belastete Fische würde daher vom BfR aus Sicht des gesundheitlichen Verbraucherschutzes nicht empfohlen. 



Da nachzufragen kann also schnell auch dazu führen, dass Du ne Antwort kriegst, die ihr im WAV auch nicht wolltet, bei auch in B-W von Verbänden und Behörden teilweise offensiv vertretenem "Angeln nur zur Verwertung"....


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin weit davon entfernt, die Verbände verteidigen zu wollen, doch vor dem Problem, dass Angeln ohne Verwertungs- oder Hegezweck gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt, stünden die Angler auch ohne die Verbände. Da genügt ein einziger Spinner, der klagt.



Jein,

Wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz kann immer nur eine Person belangt werden, und da muss die fehlende Verzehrabsicht erstmal nachgewiesen werden. 

Da es vielerorts auf Erlaubnisscheinen, teilweise im LFG, oder in der Gewässerordnung festgeschrieben ist, wäre es nun allerhöchste Zeit für einen Rückwärtssalto. Der aber wird sicher nicht kommen. Tritt ein Verzehrverbot erst mal in Kraft, ist es zu spät dafür.


----------



## NaabMäx (7. April 2016)

*AW: Droht Angelverbot am Rhein in NRW?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> *Quecksilber im Neckar  WAV Stgt.
> *
> 
> Heute am Donnerstag, den 24.3.2016 kam  in nahezu allen Medien die Nachricht, dass Fische im Rhein und Neckar  und weiteren Flüssen mit Quecksilber belastet sind. Grundlage für diese  Nachricht ist ist eine Meldung der Bundesregierung. http://www.extremnews.com/nachrichten/natur-und-umwelt/827a15bcdec6da0
> ...




Jo, 
auch in kompleten Ursprünglichen Gewässern haben die Fische Quecksilberbelastung. Da es in der Natur von hausauf vorkommt und geg. über den Regen eingebracht wird.

Es wäre doch mal interessieren, wie ein Angler der öffter Waller, Aal  Hecht ißt, bei Messungen mit einem der kaum Fisch ist abschneidet. Vielleicht sogar 2 Versuchsreihen:
1x Magere Menschen und einmal welche mit hohem Körperfettanteil.

mfg
NM


----------

